# Webseiten Inhalt ausrichtungs Problem



## Swordsman (1. Juli 2003)

Ich habe ein Problem, mit der allgemeinen Ausrichtung von Website - Elementen, Grafiken, sowie Tabellen umschlossenen Texten. In der Regel befindet sich ein Inhalt Links (Navigation) einer zur Mitte hin,(Haupttext) und rechts die Partner oder ne Infobox usw. Kann mir jemand mal allgemein vermitteln, wie man diese Ausrichtung vornimmt, bzw umsetzt ? 

Wäre der Buchtipp dazu " Screendesign & Typographie " richtig ?
Oder eher Ausrichtung in HTML gibts auch so ne Bücher ?
Wäre für nen Buchtipp, der Ausrichtungen sowie Lay Outs beinhaltet sehr dankbar.
Bin noch nicht so erfahren in diesen Sachen.

Ich möchte gerne noch etwas anhängen, was mit CSS gelöst wurde. Aber zum Ende der Site hin, befindet sich links ne Shortbox, nen Vote sowie 2 Bilder, die eigentlich auch auf die rechte Seite sollten.



Wäre auch wie schon gesagt für andere Lösungen und ewt. Buchtipps sehr Dankbar.
Vielen vielen Dank Mr. Newbie


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (1. Juli 2003)

Wenn du mit Tabellen arbeitest kannst du einfach in der entsprechenen Spalte das align-Attribut nehmen.


Zum Anhang:
Der Code für den Vote und die Statistik muss auch in die Spalte rightContainer.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (1. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

Buchtipps zum Thema Positionierung in HTML kenn ich leider nicht (evtl http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3499612267/ref=pd_sim_sb_2/028-4558385-5617321 - habs aber nicht selbst gelesen)- schätze das Thema gibt zuwenig her... Ich hab aber noch ein paar Links für dich:

1) http://www.selfhtml.net/css/eigenschaften/ausrichtung.htm
2) http://www.selfhtml.net/css/eigenschaften/positionierung.htm
3) http://www.w3schools.com/css/css_positioning.asp
4) http://www.w3schools.com/css/css_text.asp
5) http://www.positioniseverything.net    <-- sehr gute Ressource
6) http://www.html-world.de/program/css_14.htm
7) http://www.webwriting.de/css-design/css_links.html   <-- Linkliste

Zur allgemeinen Vorgehensweise:

Es gibt eigentlich nur zwei Herangehensweisen.
1) Sämtliche Text Teile in eine (oder mehrere) Tabelle packen und dort via align ausrichten.
2) Die Elemente in <p></p> oder <div></div> Container packen und 
diese mit CSS zu Formatieren - ich persönlich rate zum zweiten...

ciao

//edit: Villeicht helfen die Bücher noch weiter:
1) Schreiben fürs Web. Konzeption - Text - Nutzung 
2) Handbuch der Webgestaltung 
3) Texten für das Internet <-- wahrscheinlich das Beste...
4) Web Usability <-- kann nie schaden 

und nein, ich werde nicht von Galileopress bezahlt


----------



## Swordsman (2. Juli 2003)

*RE Ausrichtung*

Wow!
Ich bedanke mich für diese ausführlichen Tipps.
Werde mir bei Zeit alle Links reinziehen.
Danke Danke 


Der Vote und die Bilder sind aber im right Container ? 
Der Code: 

<!--Inhalt Rechts --> 

      <td class="rightContainer"> 

<!-- BEGIN MYSHOUTBOX.COM CODE --> 

<br /><br /> 

        <iframe src="http://36948.myshoutbox.com/" width="100%" height="300" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true"></iframe> 

<!-- END MYSHOUTBOX.COM CODE--> 

      </td> 

    </tr> 

  </table> 
<br />

   <!-- OneTwoMax.de Vote Code Start //-->

    <script language="JavaScript" src="http://3236.vote.onetwomax.de/?output=js"></script> 

    <!-- OneTwoMax.de Vote Code End //-->

  <!--BEGIN MEGACOUNTER.DE REFERER QUELLCODE-->

    <script language="JavaScript1.1">

<!-- 

referer = new Image(1,1); 

referer.src = "http://www.megacounter.de/wcp2000/referer.exe?a101106+"+document.referrer;

//-->

</script>

    <!--END MEGACOUNTER.DE REFERER QUELLCODE-->

    <!--BEGIN MEGACOUNTER.DE QUELLCODE-->

    <a href="http://www.megacounter.de/wcp2000/click.exe?a101106" target="_blank">

    <img src="http://www.megacounter.de/wcp2000/counter.exe?a101106" border="0" content="no-cache"></a>

    <!--END MEGACOUNTER.DE QUELLCODE--> 

    <br>

<td class="rightcontainer">  

    <a href="http://www.clans-gegen-cheater.de/" target="_blank"><img border="0" src="grafiken/cgc.gif" /></a><br>

    <br>

    <a href="http://www.enterthematrix.de/" target="_blank"><img border="0" src="grafiken/matrix.gif" /></a>

</td>
</body> 
</html>

Man hatte mir mal gesagt , ich solle das in Tabellen setzen. Leider bekomme ich das nicht hin :__(
Sorry für den Quelltext paste, aber im Anhang rückt alles zusammen und wirkt warscheinlich von daher unübersichtlich.


----------

